# Left Hand Brewing Co - Milk Stout



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the only referrence i saw to the "milk stout" was HERE. there were other references to the "left hand" company and their website though.
---

i picked up a 6 pack of this last night. i'm a huge stout fan, from guiness, to murphy's irish, to local micro-brews from all over, even the odd "oatmeal" and "chocolate" stouts.

this one is perdy damn good. nice and smooth, with a creamy feel, almost like a Youngs Dbl Choc Stout w/ vanilla ice cream, yet no vanilla ice cream and no chocolate.

if you're a stout fan, and can find this, pick up a 6 pack, you won't be let down.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

What a co-inky-dink! 

I enjoyed a couple of these on tap earlier this evening and a nice drop of beer it is too and a fine example of the style!


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea, that's a good one from a good brewery. Have you tried Bell's Kalamazoo Stout or Old Dominion Oak Barrel Stout? Those are probably my favorite domestically made stouts. Also, if you like ales as well, I really enjoy the Lefthand Sawtooth Ale.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

hrrrrrrrrrrrrgghghghghghghgh chocolate stout


----------

